# Some days I want to STRANGLE her!!!!!



## hunny518

Today I got home and somehow the dogs managed to unlatch their kennel. Urgh!! Aria ate 2 remotes, another pair of underwear, a plastic toy gun.. And had a nice snack out of the litter box!!! 
I feel so bad for her because I quit my job as a pro groomer and went back to school, since I've had both my dogs they have always been used to spending every hr with me and go to work with me everyday. I know this change has been really hard on them, and Aria has definitely being making me pay for it. 

As frustrating as it is to have my stuff destroyed, I'm honestly more concerned about her safety, already worried she hasn't fully passed my other pair of undies, now I have plastic bits and more underwear fabric to worry about, although info ins most of that intact. I was advised to give her some pumpkin for my previous worry and so I will give her more today and hope it binds anything in there up and sends it out smoothly.

Sorry but I HAD to vent! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I believe that you should also feed her a bunch of soft white bread - the idea being to surround the plastic bits and prevent them from doing any damage as they pass.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518

I was told not too feed the bread but that the pumpkin would do the same thing


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana

I know you're so worried but she'll probably be just fine. My dogs have eaten SO many bad things...one of the worst was a big rock! But Maddy finally passed it and she was fine even for that. I know how frustrating it is though.


----------



## P2alix

It is so tough having a destructive eater I have a dobie like that sadly he has not always passed items he eats and has had multiple surgeries. I wish I had some tips for you. I wish you luck maybe a doggie day care where she has more interaction with people 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518

P2alix said:


> It is so tough having a destructive eater I have a dobie like that sadly he has not always passed items he eats and has had multiple surgeries. I wish I had some tips for you. I wish you luck maybe a doggie day care where she has more interaction with people
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sorry to hear your experience. I would love to put her in daycare but I can't because she is a show dog and other dogs would destroy her coat. We are also going through a hard time because my grandmother is dying, this is keeping me away even longer then school would, plus my dogs were suppose to go to my parents during the day so they were alone but because of my moms mother is dying, nobody has been there either, because my mom has been spending the days at the hospital, usually she would be home. So eventually things will fall into order and my pups won't have to stay home alone. It sucks and I feel so guilty that my poor babies have to get the crap end of the deal when there is a disruption in life :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker

So sorry you are going through this. I am sure Aria will be fine......albeit a bit frustrated without you around. I know Sunny has gotten used to being with me almost 24/7 this summer and now that I am back working PT and soon to be working FT, he is not happy about it, but he will adjust. He just sits around and pouts however, as he is not crated. Hope she is ok.


----------



## Carrie-e

At least the dogs have got each other for company. Do they get on well?


----------



## hunny518

Carrie-e said:


> At least the dogs have got each other for company. Do they get on well?


Yes, but my other dog is only 7 lbs and he has stumpy little legs so he can not and typically doesn't like to play with Aria. They generally ignore each other, but I crate them together because they will snuggle up and comfort each other. Aria like to terrorize him outside the crate sometimes, all in god fun but Rico isn't amused


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e

I guess she just wants to play and gets bored easily! I'm lucky that my standard and my toy sized mini love playing together and keep each other company when I'm out,it's a big comfort to me knowing they have each other as Billy wouldn't settle too well on his own,that's why we got our mini. Hope things settle down for you soon,I am so sorry that your dear grandmother is so ill,sending my best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## hunny518

Carrie-e said:


> I guess she just wants to play and gets bored easily! I'm lucky that my standard and my toy sized mini love playing together and keep each other company when I'm out,it's a big comfort to me knowing they have each other as Billy wouldn't settle too well on his own,that's why we got our mini. Hope things settle down for you soon,I am so sorry that your dear grandmother is so ill,sending my best wishes to you and your family.


Thankyou Carrie. She is definitely bored and frustrated with this change. I had begun letting her stay out of the crate when I was gone for short periods of time because she had grown out of the destructive stage for awhile but she has definitely reverted with the disruption of our schedule :-( I feel really guilty she is being put in the position. At night when we get home I play with her and fuss over her and of course she gets her hr long brush out each night which she seems to enjoy. And if we have to go anywhere in the evening we have been bring her with us even if it means she has to sit alone in the car for 20 min, she doesn't care she just likes being close and getting out


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e

You mustn't feel guilty,you can't help it that you have got family issues at the moment,don't give yourself a hard time about it,it's stressful enough for you when a family member is so ill, Aria will be fine and things will eventually settle down. I don't know if you have heard of TTouch,which is a type of massage for dogs ( well for any animal) I do it on both my two,and it really helps chill them out. It will help you get close to Aria,and be a nice relaxing experience for you and her. I really feel calm after I've done it to my dogs. Just an idea,but you must look after yourself as well as looking after other people,take care,I really feel for you.


----------



## hunny518

Carrie-e said:


> You mustn't feel guilty,you can't help it that you have got family issues at the moment,don't give yourself a hard time about it,it's stressful enough for you when a family member is so ill, Aria will be fine and things will eventually settle down. I don't know if you have heard of TTouch,which is a type of massage for dogs ( well for any animal) I do it on both my two,and it really helps chill them out. It will help you get close to Aria,and be a nice relaxing experience for you and her. I really feel calm after I've done it to my dogs. Just an idea,but you must look after yourself as well as looking after other people,take care,I really feel for you.


That's a good idea. Aria is used to me giving her massages from when she was just a pup. (I went to school for massage therapy and would practice on my pets) but it would definitely benefit for the both of us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## natasha's mom

In case Aria eats something again I would keep some cotton balls on hand. My Natasha ate a light bulb she stole off the counter (yes, I have a counter surfer. At least she hadn't figured out that she can actually jump up on the counter). We took her to the emergency vet and they told us she would need surgery but they could not guarantee they could get all of the glass. So instead of surgery we took her home and surfed the net for a better solution. We found an older vet who told us to feed her a few cotton balls soaked in cream (I used half and half) twice a day. The cotton balls would wrap around the glass and she would pass them without any damage. We also gave her Metamucil once a day. She passed all of the glass and when we went to our regular vet for X-rays a week later she had absolutely no glass in her intestines. I now keep cotton balls and half and half on hand at all times. It is part of her first aid kit because she still eats things she shouldn't. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip

i can totally sympathise with you, being a groomer my fur kids walk or scooter-jor to work with me eveyday. im at my salon from 6:30am - 6pm most days and from there go to park for lunch ball time, socializing up and down the sidewalks, etc. my 12year old golden now gets anxious if i leave her anywhere but the shop or the truck. i so far only leave vogue and kactus at home for small amounts of time(few hours) and i know that they wouldnt handle a big change like that. got any reeeeaaallly nice groomer friends???


----------



## hunny518

ItzaClip said:


> i can totally sympathise with you, being a groomer my fur kids walk or scooter-jor to work with me eveyday. im at my salon from 6:30am - 6pm most days and from there go to park for lunch ball time, socializing up and down the sidewalks, etc. my 12year old golden now gets anxious if i leave her anywhere but the shop or the truck. i so far only leave vogue and kactus at home for small amounts of time(few hours) and i know that they wouldnt handle a big change like that. got any reeeeaaallly nice groomer friends???


I could just drop her off at the shop because I go to school real close to them, I know they wouldn't mind, but pretty soon she is going to get to go to my parents during the day while I'm at school. My mom originally was suppose to take her from the start but my grandmother went into the hospital my first day of school and is dying, so my mom has been with her every chance she gets and my dad works rotating shifts and is usually either at work or sleeping.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mercury

So sorry about your situation. I also work and have a very active Sheltie and just brought home my silver toy poodle about 11 weeks home. I don't feel safe leaving these two out together either. Prayers for your family and your fur kids that all things will settle in.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I'm so sorry about your grandmother. What a hard time for your whole family, including the dogs. It's circumstances and nothing you can blame yourself for. Just ride out these waves, do the best you can and things will level out in a while. Hang in there.


----------



## J.Bosley

Exercise is key! If your able to tire her out before you leave, hopefully she will be somewhat content to just nap while you are gone. Walking, as well as training sessions before leaving can really help!

Good luck


----------



## ericwd9

I felt I just had to add to this older thread.
Swallowing the batteries from a remote can cause death,
or at least surgery to remove them and a piece of intestine they will damage.


----------



## Olivia

I have one at home like that as well. She has a very hard time when I go back to work.


----------



## Carley's Mom

Oh man, that is just awful. I hope she will be okay. I have heard of dogs doing those kind of things, but I have never had one. So sorry.


----------



## hunny518

ericwd9 said:


> I felt I just had to add to this older thread.
> Swallowing the batteries from a remote can cause death,
> or at least surgery to remove them and a piece of intestine they will damage.


No worries! All she ate of the remotes was the plastic casing and the buttons 

Also, she passed everything with no problem. I totally forgot about this thread..lol

*UPDATE*
I ended up kenneling my dogs in my car when I was at school, that way they were only alone for about an hr at a time, instead of 6-7 Hrs. My grandmother made a miraculous turn and managed to slip out of deaths grip and is still with us 10 mo later, and even was kicked off of hospice care, but unfortunately is back in hospice care and really has downward spiraled this last couple weeks. 

Aria was happy coming to school with me, and just slept while I was in class and once things started settling a bit, she started staying at my parents like originally planned. They live 5 minutes from my campus and I would spend time there between classes as well. I on the other hand, live about 30 min from campus, another reason why they were left home alone for hours when I wasn't bringing them with me. 

Also, Aria has really grown up and is much better behaved. I don't even kennel her anymore when we leave and she doesn't destroy things anymore. We just have to make sure there is nothing left on the counters, because she will still steal anything eatable if given the opportunity. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

